# Help with finding a Ravel CD



## claire_atkinson3 (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi There - I heard this music in the background of a documentary on Henri Cartier-Bresson. I fell in love with it and found out it is by Ravel. Im not sure of the exact title - Would anyone be able to tell me which CD I can find this beautiful piece on? This is the only recording I can find at the moment -






Thanks a lot


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

It's the piano trio in A minor by Maurice Ravel.


----------



## Lark Ascending (Dec 16, 2006)

I have a Ravel CD on the Decca label, catalogue number 0289 476 845-8. It features the Piano Trio in A Minor, Introduction et Allegro and the String Quartet in F Major.


----------



## lovelyrita (Nov 13, 2007)

It's worth browsing through online music sites to have a preview of all tracks available to check out what the piece could be, and work out what recording you want - you can find lots of Ravel at http://www.classical.com/reference/composerrecordings.php?id=517, I often find it easier than buying a CD straight off!


----------

